# New guy! AMA LABS?



## Jayluna (Jul 30, 2013)

What's up guys new to the forum, just wanted to introduce myself.
Got off my first cycle 2 months go can't wai to start my next one.

anyone have any experiences with AMA labs?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2013)

Jayluna, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 30, 2013)

welcome, and they have nothing but good reviews all over their subforum...migrate to the sponsor forums then to AMA


----------



## Sherk (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to the board. AMA is nothing short of stellar. I'm a rep for them so please feel free to pm me with any questions. There's labs in the lab testing section and countless great reviews in the sub forum.


----------



## charley (Jul 30, 2013)

_*
Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 30, 2013)

AMA has some quality stuff. I have a friend who uses them for all of his products and he hasn't had one complaint yet. I really think they are a great company and I am looking forward to placing my order with them in the next coming months.


----------



## brazey (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## DeadlyPariah (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome!!!! I hear nothing but great things about AMA!!!!


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard Jayluna!


----------



## kboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome !


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 1, 2013)

someones already put him into the red lol


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## wmo767 (Aug 19, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> welcome, and they have nothing but good reviews all over their subforum...migrate to the sponsor forums then to AMA



Sherk,  I have ordered the Jintropin from ama and have had injection site reactions.  Is their HGH high quality?  And is it okay for women?  My wife is 46 and works out 4 or 5 times a week but she has a little bit of belly and I was thinking about putting her on an HGH regimen and seeing how it worked for reducing fat and leaning her out a bit.  She's 5'4" and 128.  What do you think?


----------



## Sherk (Aug 19, 2013)

wmo767 said:


> Sherk,  I have ordered the Jintropin from ama and have had injection site reactions.  Is their HGH high quality?  And is it okay for women?  My wife is 46 and works out 4 or 5 times a week but she has a little bit of belly and I was thinking about putting her on an HGH regimen and seeing how it worked for reducing fat and leaning her out a bit.  She's 5'4" and 128.  What do you think?



The jins are very high quality. Create your own thread in our sub forum under the sponsors section and we'll discuss this further. Thanks.


----------

